# Oh Bunny!!



## jdomep (Jul 27, 2006)

How's it going ?? Any new signs we need to know about? I keep checking in for news from your momma to tell us you had your baby and to get her camera and take lots of pictures.

Update us please...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh Julie...I feel so fat and I walk around like a cow with my udders swinging in the wind. Momma hasn't seen me lay down and rest for awhile (I am so round)...but I still roll...gotta keep that baby entertained




: At least the weather is more reasonable for birthing...that I am so happy about :aktion033: Hopefully it will be soon!


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 27, 2006)

:bgrin We all seem to waiting to hear when the new one will arrive



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Guys....Julie & Tiff you are so awesome



Thanks for thinking about HER/ME LOL



:

Bunny is really confusing me...oh My! She is in the barn right now yelling.....need to go see what that is all about? keep you postd



Teri


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Dear Bunny, would you PLEASE hurry and have that baby? I have been sneaking in the house every day to see a picture of the new baby Bunny, and I dont know how much longer I can do this without getting caught by my human Mom. Mom wont mind, but OHHHHH if Dad finds out :bgrin Its hard not to leave hoofprints all over the house! And its been a LONG time since I came in to use the puter thing. :bgrin



: Snickers


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 28, 2006)

Corinne...how funny





Just a false alarm last evening....my youngest Jenny was braying and my girls came running saying Bunny was laying on the floor in the barn......I went flying out there with towels/cameras & iodine. She was rolling



: She looks fine & pretty chipper this morn. I have a prediction. She is going to have it Sunday. I am going to a Tom Petty concert on that day... and I have visions of her going into labor as we are leaving for the concert



:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 28, 2006)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Corinne...how funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG she better NOT! Tom Petty was always one of my favorites!! I grew up in Florida and my brother went to a small college in Gainesville and Stan Lynch's (the drummer) dad was one of his professors! I had the darn The Torpedos poster on my wall when I was in Jr High LOL Dates me a little



:

Well you know if she has a boy his name must be TP or better yet Refugee



: Could have fun with names using that theme.

The boys want me to change Vernon's name to Vanilla Ice ('cause they love the song Ice Ice Baby) I told them if he and Prissy have a white baby someday that can be the name.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 28, 2006)

jdomep said:


> Well you know if she has a boy his name must be TP or better yet Refugee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea about TP names....lol...what a great idea :aktion033: But she better NOT even be sniffing the ground Sunday LOL :no: My hubby & I went and seen him in 2001. It was soooooo awesome! My oldest daughter has grown up (14 yrs. old) listening to TP all her life .....she loves him. So we bought her a ticket for her 8th grade graduation.....I love this gift...it benefits us all :aktion033: :aktion033: I bought these tickets over 3 months ago...and did I think that this birthing problem would be an issue ? NOT! Wish you lived closer



: I could give you the tickets OR maybe you could babysit the donks for the evening...LOL :lol:

* Love the name of Vanilla Ice....but there will be another to name that. I love Vernon's name...it fits him so good



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 28, 2006)

:lol: Still no baby? :no: :lol:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 29, 2006)

Still NO Baby Tiff !!!! LOL...at least not at this time on the west coast @ 9:15 pm...& she looks like she is strutting around grazing with her FAT self at this time



: I think she loves all the pampering we have been giving her.....she doesn't want anymore distractions from that



:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 29, 2006)

Gosh I wish you didn't live on the other side of the country- I'd come donkey sit for you in a second and all you'd have to do is bring me a concert shirt :risa_suelos:

Yep this was on my wall for years



:


----------



## Shari (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds like the baby is going to be one of those.... ones that like to make you wait!



:

Bet it is going to be fiesty.



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL Shari....I hope she gets a fiesty one this time!! She deserves it! She has had too many calm ones in the past. She needs something to ruffle her mane



: It might just be a girl with the fiesty factor :aktion033:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 30, 2006)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> LOL Shari....I hope she gets a fiesty one this time!! She deserves it! She has had too many calm ones in the past. She needs something to ruffle her mane
> 
> 
> 
> : It might just be a girl with the fiesty factor :aktion033:


So...how many has she had for you? And what sex were they? Is this "end of pregnancy" diffferent than before?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 30, 2006)

So far...looks like we are going to the concert today :aktion033: This will be Bunny's 4th child. Her first was a spotted girl...






~Fawn at 2 weeks old~

Her other two were chocolate boys...this pic is Braydy at 1 day old...






What is unusual about this pregnancy is she has NEVER bagged up this long before....in the past she has started to bag up and then went into labor 3-5 days later. We are going on almost 3 weeks now. I wake up every morning hoping she has a little one at her side



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 30, 2006)

:lol: :no: No Baby yet :no: :lol:

When is she due?


----------



## jdomep (Jul 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: Boy does she make pretty babies! No wonder you are on pins and needles...

Have fun tonight!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi there ..... No baby.....concert was unbelievable



: Just got home from work, so tired...Bunny looks like she is grazing



: Julie, I will update you about the concert tomorrow



: BTW...to the best knowledge that I have of Bunnys due date is her size & changes in body



: And the last time I knew (almost without a doubt) that she was in heat, was "around" last MAY. She tends to have babies at almost 13 months. So we have been there??? So she is really confusing me, LOL as you know! After that concert last night and a full day of work today, I am pooped & I am going to sleep tonight :aktion033: *Maybe she will have a shadow following her tomorrow*


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like you had fun



: - now hopefully a little one in the morning :bgrin


----------



## RNR (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh what Cute babies Bunny has had in the past! I can't wait to see this new one! Hurry up Bunny!


----------

